# Goat "has become cystic" what does this mean?



## secuono (Jan 26, 2011)

I found 2 goats for sale then found their website and discovered the line below. What does this mean and should I be wary of the goat needing expensive treatment down the road?
"Miriam has become cystic and is being sold as a pet or 4-H project doe."


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 26, 2011)

secuono said:
			
		

> I found 2 goats for sale then found their website and discovered the line below. What does this mean and should I be wary of the goat needing expensive treatment down the road?
> "Miriam has become cystic and is being sold as a pet or 4-H project doe."


One of two things come to mind...  They may be calling abscesses 'cysts,' in which case she may be a CL+ doe.  That's a stretch, but it does come to mind..

The other thing, and I'd say the more likely thing, is that she has what's kinda known as 'cystic ovaries,' which causes hormonal infertility..  My understanding is that they'll kinda start acting more 'bucky' than doe-ish, and may even take on buck-like features, etc..  If they stay that way long enough, it's apparently irreversible -- but if caught early, I think you can fix it with some kind of prostaglandin regimen or something like that..


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2011)

It means she will probably have problems getting pregnant if she gets pregnant at all. I'm sure they mean cystic ovaries. You can spend plenty of money on figuring things out to see if she can get pregnant and maintain it if you want to. But to me this person is making it clear that she is not selling this doe as a breeder.


----------



## secuono (Jan 26, 2011)

So, with the buck personality, will she be more trouble or..?

I'm also thinking it's the cystic ovaries, since she also wrote "Miriam has kidded once producing 1 kid." And that's why she is selling her as well as at a reduced price from the other goat she has listed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2011)

She may or may not be. Really hard to say. You would need to see her in action.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 26, 2011)

I just lost my doe that was "cystic".. over the course of years she acted like a buck in every manner except the peeing and aggression.  she aided me in knowing exactly which doe was in heat and she would pester them by flapping her tongue and grunting at them constantly.. there are regiments of getting doe on a cycle with some lutalyse and cystorelin injections.. speak to your vet about that if you think you may ever want to try and breed her.. depending on her condition with this she may be unbreedable.. check the doe out.. my doe was not obnoxious with it and I loved her anyway.. it doesn't seem to bother them or be of any major health concern.. just a breeding issue for people.  I lost Tink to unknown causes.. she had lived with the cystic ovary condition for over 6 years.. was almost 9 at the time of her death last weekend.. still so fresh. so sad..


----------



## chandasue (Jan 27, 2011)

Is "bucky" behavior a typical sign for cystic ovaries? I mean is there any other symptoms besides behavior and difficulty getting prego? I have a doe that always lets me know when the others have been in heat. Convenient but now she didn't settle the last time I had her bred so you've all got me wondering if she has a problem. I had just said, "oh well, I guess she just didn't settle..." rather than thinking there was a physical reason for it. She's kidded twice before with no issues.


----------

